# gavinzach jumps past 17K



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations on all the fine post!!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations gavinzach!


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Good Job gavinzach!! Keep it up!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work, Bruce!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

congrats  keep it up! :thumb:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

well done GZ


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Bruce!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations Bruce great work as usual


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Great stuff GZ, well done indeed





















...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you and thank you all for making this such a great community!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice! Good job on it!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats Gz, shouldn't be too many weeks before 18k posts eh :laugh:


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Redeye3323 said:


> Congrats Gz, shouldn't be too many weeks before 18k posts eh :laugh:


Probably not at his rate!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah... I need to pick up the pace, eh??? This is a far cry from the 60+ posts per day I was hitting last year!

I do have to admit, it is tough to get things done when you spend most of the day answering threads and socializing! :grin:

Been spending a lot of my time on the forum lately reading, keeping up with changes and learning.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats GZ! ray:


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Amd_Man said:


> Probably not at his rate!


That should have read, "Probably at his rate"........:facepalm:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Typo's are accepted time outs are a different matter lol


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

gavinzach said:


> Yeah... I need to pick up the pace, eh??? This is a far cry from the 60+ posts per day I was hitting last year!
> 
> I do have to admit, it is tough to get things done when you spend most of the day answering threads and socializing! :grin:
> 
> Been spending a lot of my time on the forum lately reading, keeping up with changes and learning.


Don't worry Gz

I went from 5k to 6k posts in about 9/10 days at one point but I have learnt that post quality is more respected than post count and my posts have a lot more substance to them now.

Saying that, you cover a lot more than me and are more knowledgable so credits


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------

